# Trainer means to kick us out; noplace to go!!



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

:-(That's a horrible thing to have happen but I'm pretty sure you will find nothing in your boarding contract that stops them from raising the rate. You say that there is no where else to go. 
If this happened to me, the 1st place I would contact is the fair board at the local fairgrounds. For a temporary place, you can probably rent a stall (or several) there even though you will have to do all the work yourself.
So sorry this happened to you-I know I would be terribly upset...


----------



## n2sporthorses (Dec 16, 2013)

According to the contract that was e-mailed out when trainer signed over the business, they do reserve the right to raise the rate, but with 30 days' written notice. I never received any kind of notice. Now that I've calmed down a little from yesterday, I can only hope the increase was some kind of mistake.

We're to meet within the next few days to discuss what specific things I can do around the barn to work off the difference. I told them all along I'd do the best I can--and I meant it. I've had some health problems that have prevented me from doing some of the stuff that was initially required of me. I just wish I could've been allowed to do some necessary stuff that I'm more physically able to do. But I was never told about anything. Doing this is the only way I'm able to hang onto my horse; in fact, it's the only way I have to be around horses at all.

I said I had no idea things were as bad as they seem to be--and I meant it. I know I've not posted here long, but I'd certainly appreciate your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You for sure have prayers and good thoughts, I can imagine how worrying all of this is to you.

This part though



> I told them all along I'd do the best I can--and I meant it. I've had some health problems that have prevented me from doing some of the stuff that was initially required of me.


If they are a business and thought that they were going to get some value out of you to offset the reduced rate, and they aren't getting that value, then what are they supposed to do?

I know you are typing in a hurry and are upset, but I can kind of see both sides maybe., times are tight, and if they can use your stall for a horse in for training, and you haven't been able (through no fault of your own) to fulfill your side of a bargain, then *shrugs* what are they to do.

Again, I really hope it all works out OK


----------



## n2sporthorses (Dec 16, 2013)

The original paperwork was signed about three years ago. Trainer has since signed everything over to another person, who sent out new paperwork for all clients to sign. If I wanted to get really nit-picky, I could mention the fact that the new paperwork mentioned nothing at all about my working off part of the board, but I wouldn't. I'll simply do what I can.

In a subsequent conversation the new business owner did seem more willing and open to work with me on when I'm to do what. I went by the barn today to work out when to do what, but no one was there. So I try again tomorrow. There now seems to be some willingness to negotiate, but after the way I've been talked to on several occasions, I still totally dread it!

I did have a phone conversation with a gentleman today who seemed interested in another conversation about me moving to his place. He took my phone number--he surely wanted to check me out. I only hope he doesn't figure out where I'm at now and calls them.

Meanwhile, my horse is thin. If the paid groom gets mad at me for some reason, he seems to forget to water her. I've mentioned this a number of times to the manager. It maybe will get better for a while, but tends to continue.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OP, fix your profile so we can know where you live. You might be close to one of the other members and someone might know of a good place to move.


----------



## n2sporthorses (Dec 16, 2013)

Have done, Corporal. I've been unable to get to a computer lately.

I'm definitely on the lookout for a place to move my horse to; received a couple of calls over the weekend. But the bitter cold, snow, and ice we've been having so much of is making it hard.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if the new trainer thinks that by raising the rent so high that he'll have a real barn slave as you try to work off part of your board. I hope you are able to find something else. He still has to honor the 30 day notice as it was stipulated on the contract, whether he likes it or not.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Prayers coming your way!! Hopefully you get everything worked out and you find a barn that's nice and easy going.


----------



## n2sporthorses (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks, all!

The new person is not a trainer. I'm a bit concerned about going into _too_ great detail regarding this situation for fear of being recognized. But if there's a way to communicate with me privately, I'd be more comfortable.

Horrible as this sounds, it's even been suggested this could be the beginning of an attempt to take over my horse.

I'll start a new thread about questions to ask potential boarding facilities before visiting. As frazzled as I am by this experience, I'm not sure I trust myself to ask the right questions or use the best of judgment in finding and evaluating a new barn.


----------



## n2sporthorses (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, he's done it again! He e-mails the monthly statements, which I just now got. Again this month the bill's for $500 more than what I'd been paying. Only this time there's something about "Bartered Labor -$*** Credit." I have no idea what this means, and do I ever dread asking him about it.

But I've also just now come in from looking at another facility. The property owner seemed nice (well, of course! But I'm beginning to get a bit cynical by now.), but her barn's not yet ready for horses. She hopes it will be by next month.

Boy, am I freaking out right now! How I hope this does _NOT_ end up in some kind of court situation. If it does, this guy can hire a far bigger attorney than I could ever daydream about!


----------

